# Bruckner on DG



## Mark60

About the release of the box set of symphonies of Bruckner (1-9) with Karajan / BP / DG (is part of the Karajan Symphony Edition): do you know if it has been a rimastering of the recordings?

What do you think of Bruckner's 8th with Boulez / WP / DG?

thank you


----------



## itywltmt

I think Jochum on DG or EMI.


----------



## Vaneyes

Mark60 said:


> About the release of the box set of symphonies of Bruckner (1-9) with Karajan / BP / DG (is part of the Karajan Symphony Edition): do you know if it has been a rimastering of the recordings?
> 
> What do you think of Bruckner's 8th with Boulez / WP / DG?
> 
> thank you


I've read that this HvK Bruckner reissue has not been newly remastered.

Re Staats.Berlin/Boulez M8 (DG), it's one of my two favorites, the other being LSO/Bernstein (Sony, 1966 rec).

Postscript: Until superhorn's post, I hadn't realized I talked about Boulez Mahler, instead of Boulez Bruckner. Funny how those two composers can meld consciously and subconsciously.
I agree with superhorn's Boulez B8 comment. Jochum B8 (DG) is a favorite, also.


----------



## tgtr0660

itywltmt said:


> I think Jochum on DG or EMI.


I think we choose conductor/symphony on a case by case basis. But as cycles go, Jochum/EMI/Dresden is the one.


----------



## Vaneyes

itywltmt said:


> I think Jochum on DG or EMI.


DG *and* EMI.


----------



## superhorn

The Boulez Breuckner 8 on DG is a real surprise . Boulez had never been known for conducting this composer, and until recently didn't even think much of Bruckner unti he beggan to study his music recently .
It was recorded live at the famous Linz Cathedral where Bruckner was organist and is interred .


----------



## Pestouille

Mark60 said:


> About the release of the box set of symphonies of Bruckner (1-9) with Karajan / BP / DG (is part of the Karajan Symphony Edition): do you know if it has been a rimastering of the recordings?
> 
> What do you think of Bruckner's 8th with Boulez / WP / DG?
> 
> thank you


Someone called me?

Boulez, one of the greatest 8th, very interesting reading, different from Jochum! Very articulated (contrary of Celibidache on EMI). Sound could be better, but if I am not mistaken, it has been recorded in St Florian, which can explain... All Bruckner lover should have it. The finale of the Adagio leaves you absolutely breathless... The trumpets, the brasses, the strings, the woods, what a splendour!

Concerning HvK the 1975 versions have been remastered.... They're a good cycle, but I prefer the 7 and 8 th played by the Wiener, or the 7th with the Berliner (EMI). But if you like Bruckner don't stick on those recordings, see current Thread "For Bruckner addicts only".


----------



## Pestouille

superhorn said:


> The Boulez Breuckner 8 on DG is a real surprise . Boulez had never been known for conducting this composer, and until recently didn't even think much of Bruckner unti he beggan to study his music recently .
> It was recorded live at the famous Linz Cathedral where Bruckner was organist and is interred .


Never tell an Austrian that Sankt Florian is in Linz, it in Sankt Florian (district of Linz)10 miles away from Linz...


----------



## Mark60

I own a 'old' cds of the HvK/DG 4th and 7th, the ones with the wing on the cover ...particularly the sound of 4h is not special ... you say that DG has remastered recordings of 1975 (including the 4th) ... I'm glad, do you read this information from the box booklet?
I have read that some people ask the DG to the remastering of all the recordings but it is good if at least the oldest have been remastered since their first CD appearance ('80) ...
If you confirm this I will buy the box ... thank you in advance.


----------



## tahnak

Bruckner VIII with Boulez and the Wiener is phenomenal.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Years ago I bought the Boulez 8th on spec as I was intrigued by the prospect of one of the great symphonic works from the Romantic era being played by an orchestra who has the music running through its DNA while being conducted by one of the more outspoken modernists. I steeled myself expecting approx. 75 minutes of sun-splashed cosmic beauty being ruthlessly shot through with ice-cold Darmstadt logic. I was thinking like an idiot. The recording is superb.


----------



## bigshot

I was listening to Bohm VPO today. It sounded very good. Not a real closeup perspective. A bit back in the hall. That's how I like it with music that goes up and down this much.


----------



## Andreas

I recently bought second-hand copies of some Jochum DG Bruckner, among them no. 9. The very beginning struck me. The playing by the Berlin Phil seemed quite off. The attacks and pitches weren't clean, and after the gap Jochum inserts before the massive unison statement, the orchestra wasn't together, i.e. some players came in a bit too early. I compared the beginning to the Jochum recording from the EMI set, and there everything was tight, clean and together.

I will listen to the other Jochum DG Bruckner I have (nos. 4, 7 and 8). I got them since I was looking for 60s DG Bruckner recordings other than Karajan's magnificent 9th.


----------



## david johnson

I enjoy the Barenboim/CSO DG box set. Another favorite of mine is the DG hvk/bpo 9 from the late '60s.


----------



## Guest

HvK all the way! Remastered or not, the sound is very good, and the performances are fantastic.


----------



## OperaGeek

Don't forget Karajan's 1988 Vienna 8th, either. Previously available on two full-price CDs, it has now been squeezed onto a single mid-price disc in the "Originals" series. A terrific performance that should definitely be heard!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I like Böhm, Jochum, and Karajan. I have no use for Boulez on German Romantic music any more than I want Karajan for Faure or Debussy.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

OperaGeek said:


> Don't forget Karajan's 1988 Vienna 8th, either. Previously available on two full-price CDs, it has now been squeezed onto a single mid-price disc in the "Originals" series. A terrific performance that should definitely be heard!
> 
> View attachment 50114












I know the Karajan/VPO Brucker's Eighth has a reputation that blinds the sun, but, respectfully, for my aesthetic time and involvement?-- I must dissent. I find his earlier seventies DG endeavor with Berlin far exceeds the Vienna performance in terms of power, vitality, and majesty; especially in the last movement. The Berlin horns are absolutely _mon-u-men-tal_.

But then, of course, that's the type of reading I'm looking for. If restraint and moderation are the order of the day, then go with the Karajan/VPO all the way.

_De gustibus non est disputandum_, certainly.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Marschallin... I'll take the best of both worlds. I have the Vienna recording as a solo disc and the Berlin version as part of the entire box set.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

StlukesguildOhio said:


> I like Böhm, Jochum, and Karajan. I have no use for Boulez on German Romantic music any more than I want Karajan for Faure or Debussy.


To each his own, of course. However, you're missing out on some excellent Mahler performances by Boulez and his Bruckner 8th is no slouch. In fact, it's quite good!


----------



## DiesIraeCX

I'll add my favorites.

- Bruckner 4 (Wand, Berliner Philharmoniker, RCA)
- Bruckner 7 (Karajan, Vienna Philharmonic, DG)
- Bruckner 8 (Karajan, Vienna Philharmonic, DG) and (Boulez, Vienna Philharmonic, DG)
- Bruckner 9 (Giulini, Vienna Philharmonic, DG)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Marschallin... I'll take the best of both worlds. I have the Vienna recording as a solo disc and the Berlin version as part of the entire box set.


_SPLEN_-did._ ;D_

Less than a full banquet will never do, certainly.

I have the Karajan box set, the Haitink box set, the Wand box set, the DG and EMI Jochum box sets, the DG Barenboim box set; and sundry recordings of different symphonies with Abbado, Maazel, Sinopoli, Skrowaczewski, Hornstein, Bohm, Furtwangler, and God knows with what lesser luminaries.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

DiesIraeVIX said:


> To each his own, of course. However, you're missing out on some excellent Mahler performances by Boulez and his Bruckner 8th is no slouch. In fact, it's quite good!


Actually I do own a couple of Mahler/Boulez recordings including the 3rd with Anne Sofie von Otter, the Lieder with Thomas Quasthoff, and I'm toying with purchasing _Des Knaben Wunderhorn_ with Magdalena Kozená. In each instance it was the soloists who were the deciding factor for me.

Honestly, I probably have as many Boulez recordings of Mahler as Karajan... and I do have one recording by Karajan of the French repertoire: Debussy's _Pelléas et Mélisande_. Still, I prefer Charles Dutoit, Ernest Ansermet, Jean Martinon, Sir John Barbirolli, Sir Thomas Beecham, and Sir Colin Davis for the French repertoire.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I have the Karajan box set, the Haitink box set, the Wand box set, the DG and EMI Jochum box sets, the DG Barenboim box set; and sundry recordings of different symphonies with Abbado, Maazel, Sinopoli, Skrowaczewski, Hornstein, Bohm, Furtwangler, and God knows with what lesser luminaries.

Ack!!! A true Bruckner-ite! I'm not quite that deep into ol' Anton. I must save time for Richard and Richard, Szymanowski, Puccini, and others among the lush late Romantics... as well as my fixation with the Baroque.


----------



## Itullian

If you're an audiophile the Chailly set sound is amazing.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

StlukesguildOhio said:


> I have the Karajan box set, the Haitink box set, the Wand box set, the DG and EMI Jochum box sets, the DG Barenboim box set; and sundry recordings of different symphonies with Abbado, Maazel, Sinopoli, Skrowaczewski, Hornstein, Bohm, Furtwangler, and God knows with what lesser luminaries.
> 
> Ack!!! A true Bruckner-ite! I'm not quite that deep into ol' Anton. I must save time for Richard and Richard, Szymanowski, Puccini, and others among the lush late Romantics... as well as my fixation with the Baroque.


So sorry to hear it.

Richard Major and Minor aside, does it get any better?


----------



## OperaGeek

Itullian said:


> If you're an audiophile the Chailly set sound is amazing.


I haven't heard all of the recordings in Chailly's set, but the few I have heard from that set are very good performances, too.

Oh, and don't forget Herbert Blomstedt's 4th and 7th with Staatskapelle Dresden, originally on Denon. Blomstedt did a lot of good work while in Dresden, and those two recordings are strongly recommendable. Very good sound, too.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Richard Major and Minor aside, does it get any better?

Mahler, Brahms, Debussy, Ravel, Puccini, Tchaikovsky...


----------



## Vaneyes

OperaGeek said:


> Don't forget Karajan's 1988 Vienna 8th, either. Previously available on two full-price CDs, it has now been squeezed onto a single mid-price disc in the "Originals" series. A terrific performance that should definitely be heard!
> 
> View attachment 50114


Some of HvK's tempi are a little slow for my liking, preferring Jochum on DG.

Now, Herb with VPO for Bruckner 7 could do no wrong. His swan song.:angel::tiphat:


----------



## Andreas

The more I listen to Jochum's DG Bruckner (and the EMI set, too), the less I like it I must say. It seems erratic, nervous and lacking dignity. Human, in a word. Maybe some like it precisely for that. But I don't. It may be livelier, but to me it doesn't convey the grandeur and unshakable stoicism that I appreciate so much about other performances, many of which have already been mentioned (Karajan, Giulini, Boulez, Celibidache even on DG).


----------

